# UKBFF Scottish Championships



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Anyone going to the UKBFF Scottish Championships in Paisley tomorrow (17th) - spectating or watching?

I'm competing in the over 90s (heavy cos of my hieght, I sense another reaming coming my way  ) along with my best mate and training partner Brian "weeman" Harris, feel free to come up and grab us for a chat!!!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

RS2007 said:


> Anyone going to the UKBFF Scottish Championships in Paisley tomorrow (17th) - spectating or watching?
> 
> I'm competing in the over 90s (heavy cos of my hieght, I sense another reaming coming my way  ) along with my best mate and training partner Brian "weeman" Harris, feel free to come up and grab us for a chat!!!


Whats your stats etc? Have you got any pics up?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

There are the odd pics dotted about the net mate, but Im nothing to worry about - Im far too small, will be a good couple of years before I am competitive - just doing this because I love being on stage so much.

Im 5' 11'', around 206 on stage, so as I say, small and in dire need of filling my frame - but that will come with time!


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

ill be there as usual mate

looking forward to it again, your music was awsome at the nabba.

no doubt over 90's is one tough class mate, but youve held yourself well this year mate,

and been more than a little unlucky.

your shape/symmetry/balance will carry you far in years to come mate.

anyway looking forward to this show, and the guest spots should be awsome!!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Who's guesting??


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah i'll be there again, Novice again for me. HA. feels like iv been dieting for ages now, Thank god its nearly over, and off season eating being started.

GEO


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

Wee G said:


> Who's guesting??


meant to be darren ball and stuart core IIRC


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

yep as RS2007 says i'll be onstage too,tho still not sure what class lol,its either gonna be under 90's by a ball hair or over 90's by a ball hair! guess wont know till weigh in tomoz!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Best of luck guys...Knock em dead!!

J


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

took the over 90's class and my best mate rs2007 got second,must have been very close between us but we havent seen the judging sheets yet,RS looked **** hot and was outstanding up there,what a fkn awesome finish to the season for us on our second year competing,over the moon,chuffed to bits and am not afraid to admit i was sobbing in his arms backstage afterwards lol!!!!! also my young protege chris young took the juniors class,well done him on his first year


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

very good show , all classes were of high standerd dont remember any names of winner has they were alll scotish sorry guys , exept the over 50s guy who was from my gym peter kelly well done m8 . the guest stars were bernie cooper who pulled the house down with his lakeland beast outfit on , stuart core at 300lbs was awesome even if he was in offseason mode lovely shape and it looks like is legs have doubled in size , then daz ball who at 255lbs lighter than he was @ the finals last year looked bigger and more shapelyer than last year was rock hard , got some pics on my pc will try upload them l8tr


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

here are the pics


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> took the over 90's class and my best mate rs2007 got second,must have been very close between us but we havent seen the judging sheets yet,RS looked **** hot and was outstanding up there,what a fkn awesome finish to the season for us on our second year competing,over the moon,chuffed to bits and am not afraid to admit i was sobbing in his arms backstage afterwards lol!!!!! also my young protege chris young took the juniors class,well done him on his first year


Brian it must of been an Honour for you and Ramsay to step on stage together, you both looked bang on for condition, im glad i wasnt a judge as i wudnt of liked to make the decision for 1st place mate, it was a hard one.

Geo


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

In the Novice Class i managed to take 2nd, in a line up of 5. My condition was spot on after 2 show's of trial and error, So now i know what works for my body. Im soooo happy with the result, as there was a couple of big guys in my class, just goes to show that Size dusnt matter, if your in Condition then you have a chance.

Did anyone at the show take pics of Novice, please tell me they did as i forgot my Camera. Doh.

Geo


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Cograts Geo and RS2007. I was spectating and yous were both bang on.

I thought you were going to take the overall RS2007. Well done and you are an inspiration.


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Geo said:


> In the Novice Class i managed to take 2nd, in a line up of 7. My condition was spot on after 2 show's of trial and error, So now i know what works for my body. Im soooo happy with the result, as there was a couple of big guys in my class, just goes to show that Size dusnt matter, if your in Condition then you have a chance.
> 
> Did anyone at the show take pics of Novice, please tell me they did as i forgot my Camera. Doh.
> 
> Geo


I forgot mine aswell mate.

Again...Congrats on the win. You did great!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Cograts Geo and RS2007. I was spectating and yous were both bang on.
> 
> I thought you were going to take the overall RS2007. Well done and you are an inspiration.


Cheers mate, yeah i was bang on with my condition, after some trials of what wud and wudnt work. Got it spot on for this show. Just goes to show its trail and error to see what works best. I know alot of people who will stick to there i do this Method...... But this is how you learn what works for your body.

Yeah Ramsay was spot on also, he looked tight and ripped. Was hard to pick bewteen him and Weeman(Brian) for 1st and 2nd. The other guy who took 3rd, was soft and not in condition.

Geo


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Geo said:


> Cheers mate, yeah i was bang on with my condition, after some trials of what wud and wudnt work. Got it spot on for this show. Just goes to show its trail and error to see what works best. I know alot of people who will stick to there i do this Method...... But this is how you learn what works for your body.
> 
> Yeah Ramsay was spot on also, he looked tight and ripped. Was hard to pick bewteen him and Weeman(Brian) for 1st and 2nd. The other guy who took 3rd, was soft and not in condition.
> 
> Geo


Yes, third place had some serious size and had made *loads* of improvements from last year although wasnt in shape and was very jittery and wooden with his posing...with all due respect!

What was your dieting like? Could you give a basic breakdown if you have a minute please. Cheers


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

i took loads of pics of you geo before i went backsatge to get ready mate,i'll get them up once i've stopped binging lol


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

weeman said:


> took the over 90's class and my best mate rs2007 got second,must have been very close between us but we havent seen the judging sheets yet,RS looked **** hot and was outstanding up there,what a fkn awesome finish to the season for us on our second year competing,over the moon,chuffed to bits and am not afraid to admit i was sobbing in his arms backstage afterwards lol!!!!! also my young protege chris young took the juniors class,well done him on his first year


Congrats!!!!!

Well done both of you...great job, cant wait to see pix!!!

Brian, with everything that went on whilst prepping im so happy for you to win this one!

Also congrats to your mate chris.


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> i took loads of pics of you geo before i went backsatge to get ready mate,i'll get them up once i've stopped binging lol


Nice one Brian, didnt think anyone was taking good pics apart from my Maw, and you know what Maw's are like with technoligy, he he.

yeah fire them over or stick them on here, no shots with my eyes closed please, i look like a tool. lol.

Yeah iv been doing the same mate, been eating since 6.30am this morn, just cant stop eating, its Brilliant.

Geo.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

just posted stuart core,darren ball and bernie cooper guesting at the show in the video section over on ripped glutes,they were amazing to see in real life,stuart core was a really nice guy and dead down to earth,friken mahooooosive,was tanning up in the same wee room with him and felt about the size of one of his legs!!!!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

weeman said:



> just posted stuart core,darren ball and bernie cooper guesting at the show in the video section over on ripped glutes,they were amazing to see in real life,stuart core was a really nice guy and dead down to earth,friken mahooooosive,was tanning up in the same wee room with him and felt about the size of one of his legs!!!!


I couldnt beleive how big Stuart was. Im the geezer in the blue jumper near the front when they walk up the middle of the seated area. one of his legs was about the size of...well..me!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Congrats!!!!!
> 
> Well done both of you...great job, cant wait to see pix!!!
> 
> ...


thanks mate really appreciate that big chap 

:beer:


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

Congrats Brian and well done to RS too


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Stuart has a plan to come in bigger and more conditioned than last year what we have done so far i think you will agree has worked (yes i prep stuart  )

here are a few pics fromt he show of Daz and Stuart just remember daz is 1 week from a show stuart is 16 weeks from a show..


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

the two of them looked absolutley awsome, as did bernie cooper.

stuart looks to have a pretty small waist and when in condition can see him having a very pleasing shape along with his serious MASS!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Stuart's waist comes down to just under 31 inches when in condition not bad for a guy who stands onstage at 250+


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Thats nearly the same waist as me, and im only a small fella compared to him, truly good Genetics, But also bloody amazing.

Jammy Git.

HA HA.

Geo


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

thats gonna be a tough British final this year!! especially with Dean turning up aswell ouch!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Pics of the UKBFF Scottish 17th are up here's the link

http://www.ukbffscottishchampionships.co.uk/index.php?pageid=8&pagetitle=Gallery

Im the one wearing 13, unlucky for some.

Geo


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

Geo said:


> Pics of the UKBFF Scottish 17th are up here's the link
> 
> http://www.ukbffscottishchampionships.co.uk/index.php?pageid=8&pagetitle=Gallery
> 
> ...


Good work mate! Congrats!

The mens u80kg was a tough one to call!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Team1 said:


> Good work mate! Congrats!
> 
> The mens u80kg was a tough one to call!


I was in the over 80kg mate, was 88kg on the day of the show no way i was making the U80kg haha.

Took 2nd so was well chuffed. 

Geo


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

got your text geo mate,sifting thru the pics as i speak,had a hectic week as thats the wee fella out of hospital now so its been all go!!

goin up to davies today to see if dvd is available to buy and see what other pics he has (i'm number 49 in the o90's in the gallery)


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

weeman said:


> got your text geo mate,sifting thru the pics as i speak,had a hectic week as thats the wee fella out of hospital now so its been all go!!
> 
> goin up to davies today to see if dvd is available to buy and see what other pics he has (i'm number 49 in the o90's in the gallery)


Glad the Wee Fella got home dude,  Soon he'l be eating more than you do, lol

Yeah i spoke to Davy Dunno if the DVD is ready yet? Said to me beginnning of next wk, but you might be lucky and get one sooner.

Fancy checking to see what good ones are up of me if your going up??

Geo


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

no bother big chap,will do


----------



## muscle head (May 19, 2008)

I noticed the UKBFF have included the class, 'Classic BodyBuilding'.

Anyone know what this class involves?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

its related to the height of the individuals in the class,ie if you are say 170cm tall then you take away the hundred and the 70 thats left represents bodyweight in kilo's + or -2kg at the given weight/height, ie a 170 cm guy can compete in this class at a bodyweight of anything between 68kg-72kg,the class is designed with the more classic asthetic type bodybuilders in mind,guys that dont want to get to big etc,more of a frank zane type of look if you like


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Geo said:


> Pics of the UKBFF Scottish 17th are up here's the link
> 
> http://www.ukbffscottishchampionships.co.uk/index.php?pageid=8&pagetitle=Gallery
> 
> ...


Fab stuff G, friend Kirsten looks hot too!! :thumbup1: :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

carly said:


> Fab stuff G, friend Kirsten looks hot too!! :thumbup1: :thumb: :rockon:


Cheers Huni,

Yeah she does look kinda hot eh. :whistling:

Geo


----------

